# Noah



## Dave (Jul 13, 2002)

*Devlin Developing Noah* 

Producer Dean Devlin (Eight Legged Freaks) and his Paramount-based Electric Entertainment company have picked up Noah, an SF movie pitch from writers Jan Skrentny and Neal Tabachnick, Variety reported. The action movie tells the story of a young scientist's battle for survival, the trade paper reported.

"Jan and Neal have created something totally original with the concept for Noah," Devlin told the trade paper. "The character of Noah becomes a sci-fi superhero, part comic book, part everyman. The scope and energy of this potential franchise material makes it a perfect project for Electric Entertainment."


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 15, 2021)

I must have  missed this one 

The last Noah film I recall bathe 2014 film with Russel Crow


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 15, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> bathe


_Bathe...?!_

You were supposed to remain on board the Ark.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 15, 2021)

Ursa major said:


> _Bathe...?!_
> 
> You were supposed to remain on board the Ark.



A typo.


----------



## Dave (Mar 15, 2021)

This doesn't appear to have been made. I can't see Jan Skrentny and Neal Tabachnick credited with writing anything after Driven (2001) with Sylvester Stallone, and the Russell Crowe film had different writers.

Edit: Mind you, according to The Hollywood Reporter in 2002, Dean Devlin's Electric Entertainment acquired the sci-fi pitch NOAH from Jan Skrentny and Neal Tabachnick for "six-figures". If they were paid a six-figure sum for merely a pitch, they didn't really need to write anything ever again.

I'm closing this thread because there is nothing more to say about it. It went to development hell, development purgatory, development limbo, production hell or whatever you want to call it.


----------

